# The Dark Knight



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 19, 2008)

It was amazing. Blew me away. Discuss.


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont get to see it till Sunday because my friends parents went out of town. And I was gonna see it tonight. >.> It looks so freaking awsome...


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Was going to see it but ended up seeing Wall-E instead... still, Heath Ledger! I must see it just so I can see his final movie... :(


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 19, 2008)

Heath Ledger's performance is amazing in this movie. So sad that this one had to be his last. =/


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 19, 2008)

I want to see it so badly. My mom decided that we will see it next week when the huge rush to see it has died down. I can't wait. :D


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 19, 2008)

So that's why there hasn't been a thread, not a whole lot here have seen it yet...


----------



## ESP (Jul 20, 2008)

The movie was great. And the Joker was just pure win.

"Why so serious?"


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 20, 2008)

I should've noted a friend and I painted our faces.


----------



## Erika (Jul 20, 2008)

I just got back from watching it. Loved it. I want to make a pencil disappear.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy crap, The Dark Knight just broke a box office record! $155 million in one weekend! Incredible! :D


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 21, 2008)

Well deserved.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw that movie last night, and I LOVED it! That same night, I watched the old batman movie. The old one sucks in my opinion. BUT!!!! I think Harvey is going to have a medical bill beyond that of any you'll ever have!:p


----------



## Koji (Jul 22, 2008)

The Dark Knight is, without a doubt, the greatest comic book superhero movie ever made, and quite possibly the best movie of the year. Now for an in-depth review of 

The Dark Knight

Warning: Potential spoilers ahead.

To put it simply, if you got rid of the capes, this would be an amazing crime-drama. The plot is intense and surprisingly character-driven for a superhero movie. The actors don't just play the roles, they became them. Especially Heath Ledger. And every twist and turn in the movie just makes you gasp more and more. The only problem with it, I felt, was that it ends a little too perfectly, it's going to be hard to make a sequel with the ending The Dark Knight had. I didn't even mind the long run-time either. I actually experienced the opposite, with every new scene my feeling of suspense and dread that something terrible was about to happen only grew. And terrible things did happen.

The characters development is the real selling point in this movie. The movie has incredible sequences of dialogue and when the fight sequences start, they're brutal and to the point. 

Heath Ledger, in my opinion, is now the definitive Joker. No disrespect to Jack Nicholson, but not even he played the Joker as effectively as Ledger did. He brought the character to heights never before achieved, and those heights can probably never be reached by another actor (The sad irony of the role). The Jokers mannerisms, his speech, his body language, all the little quirks that Joker has add to the character, and from his first on-screen showing, to his final, powerful scene, he always steals the show without even trying to. Easily upstaging Bale and Eckhart. The Joker brings a raw, powerful, twisted, beautiful, insane, and sane perspective to the characters. He is the one thing that truly understands Batman and has the unique and amazing ability to bring out the absolute worst in someone.

Aaron Eckhart played Harvey Dent amazingly as well. (A fresh relief from Tommy Lee Jones's awful portrayal of him). Chris Nolan captured Dent's inner conflicts and his origin of Two-Face perfectly. The only thing I disliked about Harvey Dent/Two-Face is how they used him at the end. They could of done so much more with him, so the end result disappointed me a bit. I still loved Eckhart's performance though. And the effects for Two-Face were much more gruesome than I had expected they would be, but this also helped in showing his two-sided nature and how he really wasn't the White Knight of Gotham that everyone thought he was.

I find that Bale's portrayal of Batman is the truest and best of the many actors that have donned the cape and utility belt. Although his Batman voice just got irritating after a while. He still captured Batman/Bruce Wayne's personality to the T, giving the character a depth that hadn't been reached before by any of the other actors. He also showed that Batman, despite being the cause of all the events that took place, is Gotham's true defender, and that he would have to be one thing to the public in order to be the other thing that the public needs.

All in all, this is an amazing movie, with an amazing script, amazing actors, an amazing director, and I wouldn't be surprised if it won Best Picture at the Oscars, because this is without a doubt, the best movie released yet this year. 

I give The Dark Knight, 5 Hammer and Sickles out of 5


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 25, 2008)

Hooray! I'm going to see it on Monday! IN AN I-MAX THEATER NONTHELESSS!!! :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 25, 2008)

Might go see it with my friend. (My sister saw it without me. Grah.) We'll see if she wants to see it with me.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 26, 2008)

The movie was perfect.  To bad it was disturbing especially to Heath Ledger.  I think he played the roll excellent and no one will be able to change that.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 28, 2008)

THE BEST MOVIE EVER!!!!


----------



## ChronaMew (Jul 28, 2008)

Epic. :D I was thinking of not going, but the Joker is my favorite villain, so I went. And it was a nice spin on the character.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 29, 2008)

I just saw it.

Wow.

Now I can see why everyone likes it. There was so much emotion, so much suspense! I felt myself dreading how things could get worse at every seen, my heart was pounding like mad when the Joker made Batman choose between Harvey and Rachel and when he rigged the ferries with bombs and told them that one would have to blow up the other in order to survive. When the criminal threw the detonator out the window, I was so touched. 

I loved Harvey Dent, he was my favourite character out of all of them. (Wow, I must be the only person who's favourite character isn't the Joker.) And I was really sad when he got blown up and turned into Two Face. But I liked his whole thing of flipping a coin to see if somebody would die or not. There was a lot of symbolism in that. First, both sides were the same and clean, which meant that Dent took control of his own fate and that he was pure. Then when one of the sides got blackened in the explosion, that's when he gave up his fate to chance and corrupted. But I was to the point of tears when he stuck a gun to Gordon's son's head and killed all those people.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 29, 2008)

> still, Heath Ledger! I must see it just so I can see his final movie... :(


not his final movie



> I wouldn't be surprised if it won Best Picture at the Oscars, because this is without a doubt, the best movie released yet this year.


hahaha a superhero movie winning best picture that'll be the day

also, can I borrow your time machine?


----------



## octobr (Jul 29, 2008)

It was a little slow. I mean, I enjoyed it. But it was slow.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW!!! I saw it and it was AMAZING!!!!!! Heath Ledger's performance was amazing. I thought the Joker was hilarious.

Henchman: The Joker wanted you to kill me, right?
Joker: No, I was supposed to kill the bus driver. (Bus crashes in)

Precious.

Plus the entire thing with the two boats having to blow the other up really had me on the edge of my seat. I thought it was interesting how they had the criminal throw away the detonator as soon as he got it, but the regular civillian hesitated before putting back the detonator. That was awesome.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 30, 2008)

Just got back from seeing it. That _kicked ass_. Loved it. <3

"I believe that whatever doesn't kill you simply makes you... _stranger_."


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't forget...

"How many of your friends have I killed?"


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 30, 2008)

Saw it at the midnight premiere.  BEST.  MOVIE.  EVAR.

"I'm going to show you a magic trick..."   0_0


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 30, 2008)

I know. I am so asking my parents to get me this movie for Christmas. AMAZINGNESS. My mom didn't like all of the blowing up stuff. But really, what do you expect from a superhero or action movie?

Awesome movie. A+. No question. **** Four stars.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 30, 2008)

*
^Here's that star you were missing, Blaziking 175.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 30, 2008)

Right. Forgot that one.

This movie is so getting Best Picture at the Oscars.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 31, 2008)

Saw this film three hours ago.
unf unf unf

Also the Joker was so goddamn intelligent, amazing.


----------



## Erika (Aug 1, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Right. Forgot that one.
> 
> This movie is so getting Best Picture at the Oscars.


Given their track-record, it'll be miracle if it even gets nominated.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Aug 3, 2008)

I just saw it a coule days ago. It was totally awesome. Kinda reminded me of Death Note, because of the constant battle of wits. I wish 2-face had lasted longer, he looked so cool!

Overall, sweetness. Shame the Joker's actor died. 'Tis a real shame.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 3, 2008)

> Nobody panics when the expected people got killed. Nobody panics when things go according to plan, even if the plans are horrifying. If I tell the press that tomorrow a gangbanger will get shot, or a truckload of soldiers will get blown up, nobody panics. But when I say one little old mayor will die, everyone loses their minds! *Introduce a little anarchy, you upset the established order, and everything becomes chaos.*


Beautiful.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 4, 2008)

i loved this movie a lot, especially Two-Face. being someone without massive knowledge of the Batman Universe, i didn't know Harvey Dent was TF's real name and i didn't see it coming.. it was _nothing_ compared to the Joker, though. Ledger was phenomenal.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Aug 17, 2008)

Saw this movie twice(my friend saw it three times). Pretty awesome.

The joker nurse outfit was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 17, 2008)

I loved it. :D


----------



## spaekle (Aug 17, 2008)

Hahaha. Just yesterday I was playing Emerald version, and after I beat a trainer she said "Why are you so serious?". I had a chuckle.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm excited, again. I'm going to be able to see it, again, this weekend.


----------



## Kunai (Aug 20, 2008)

I blew bricks out my ass when I saw it. It was stylish ("pencil trick"), well-crafted and incredibly human for a Batman film and gave birth to one of the most iconic villains in film history.

I managed to see it the first day it came out. :P


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 22, 2008)

I saw it twice when it came out. It was _awesome_. The guy told us that we would notice more and more each time you saw it. So my dad took us to see it twice. :D

_"Why so serious?"_


----------



## Zehla (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't think I even have to say how much I loved The Dark Knight and The Joker. *points to avatar*

And if you have the same level of obsession towards The Joker I do, I'm sure I wasn't the only one who cried after thinking Ledger will never again be able to bring us that masterpiece of a character again.


----------

